# Motorhome Hire / Campervan Hire



## Admin (Feb 6, 2011)

Motorhome Hire / Campervan Hire

I was just wondering how many of our members have had experience hiring a motorhome in the UK?

How much does hiring a motorhome cost?
How does the motorhome hire insurance work?
How well equiped are the vans? 
Do the vans carry extras that motorhomers would normally buy?

I am also going to unclude a poll.

Thanks


----------



## colpot (Feb 7, 2011)

Never hired one and never will - only because we have one of our own.
I can remember back in the sixties my Dad hired a Ford Thames Camper for a week - most of which my Dad spent laying under the front wiggling the gearshift linkage - much to the amusement of us kids as the Gearstick on the Steering column moved "on its own" when he was laying under the Van cursing.
(Obviously was funny if you were there!)


----------



## John H (Feb 7, 2011)

We have looked into the possibility of hiring before - epecially in NZ, Australia and the USA but each time we found it to be so very expensive that it was cheaper to travel around by public transport with a rucksack on our backs and use cheap hostels/motels etc. So the reason why I never will is because of expense. I don't fancy responding to any of those adverts that ask you if you want to earn money by hiring your motorhome out either - you may make a few hundred or even thosand but what kind of state would your van be in at the end of it?


----------



## wolfie69 (Feb 7, 2011)

We looked at hiring one last year, but the cost was huge £3500 for 3 weeks - we used that as a deposit for  the Hymer. (Yes it was August)

The Cheapest one was just over £2k but that was UK only and One Driver.

We decided to just take the plunge and buy one, had her 6 months and no regrets, and the best of the weather still to come.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Feb 7, 2011)

Same as previous writers.

We looked at cost of rental then bought. Best thing we did as well.

Mind you, the average MH doesn't appreciate hard use and will soon show the design defects on rental use.

I hired a large van conversion in Vancouver ten years a go, the company have them built to their spec for rental, everything beefed up, made it a bit heavier, but with a V10 petrol motor, it didn't notice!!

They got rid every three years.

Any way, as we own our own, we're off away for a couple of days, should be fun with the gales we've got at the moment and the frost forecast for tonight, but that's what it's all about.


----------



## frogdude (Feb 7, 2011)

3 years ago i looked at renting a classic vw for 3 weeks - would have cost well over £1000.

So i bought a Bedford CF (with full MOT and 5 months tax) for 500 quid, spent another £110 on fully comp insurance, and never looked back! The Beddy is faster, more fuel efficient, and more spacious than the van i was going to hire, and is still going strong.


ETA : I would hire if abroad, one day i'd like to tour Oz in a MH


----------



## ukgreynomads (Feb 7, 2011)

*Whoops!*

Thought it was hiring in general not just UK. Have hired 3 times in Australia and once in New Zealand. Fantastic! Alan & Jenny


----------



## cipro (Feb 7, 2011)

*hired*

our first motorhome was brought to hire out in 2004 and did for 3 years, was hard work and did have it complecations, but ay we had fun learning and we had a good accountant, a must in my oppinion.

If someone is thinking of buying I would rent first, do it out of season for cheapness £900 pw and if it is not for u then u have not spent thousands, just my thoughts.........


----------



## bigpieeater (Feb 7, 2011)

My wife, two friends and I hired a Autotrail Apache from Avondale Motorhomes of Wakefield. NEVER AGAIN!
First of all, after leaving Avondales premises near Wakefield, we turned around after 1 mile as water was pouring in through the roof.
The owner told us..."It'll be ok, the roof light has been left open".
Then, driving up the A1, the Van shook violently when it reached 60mph. 
We tried to ring the owner but he never answered his phone. (He told us that he doesn't answer his phone as it is usually because of problems!!)
Our intention was to wild camp around Scotland, but because the water tanks would not hold any water and the battery would not hold any charge, we had to use camp sites.
The reversing camera and TV/DVD didn't work and the bed above the cab was loose.
Before taking it back after a week on the road, we all cleaned it out, including the shower which we never used due to staying on sites, the owner deducted £35 from our bond to "clean it out"????!!!!
I am taking this company to court later this month and will update this site when I have an outcome, even if I lose.
The owner of Avondale claims to have closed the business down.
It is still registered with companies house and his website is still live.
So, BEWARE. There are plenty of honest people who hire decent 'vans out there.
Take my advice and stay clear of Avondale of East Ardsley near Wakefield.


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hiring is probably the cheapest way for someone to get a taste of using a campervan or motorhome and seeing what suits them. I have a few friends who have bought largish motorhomes only to be disappointed that they cant get to those favourite spots because of size/weight restrictions, if they'd hired a large vehicle first they'd know of those problems.

My brother in law got an absolute bargain about fifteen years ago - rented a large motorhome in the USA for a month, paid by credit card, the vehicle broke down the day before they were to return it and the hiring company waived the whole bill. He still talks about it.

But I've also read of horror stories - have a look at the Thorntree Forum (part of Lonely Planet) and there are so many complaints about budget/backpacker campervan rentals its not funny. But like most things you pay for what you get - pay peanuts and you get a bunch of monkeys in the campervan.


----------



## ellen (Feb 8, 2011)

We keep thinking about hiring a motorhome to see if its for us,  the amount of money that you have to give them incase of you having an accident seems massive and as we are not the luckiest of people i can see the £1,000 excess just vanishing. Also,  a lot of motorhme hire companies will not allow dogs so when i add the cost of putting our 2 in kennels on to all the other costs it seems such a lot of money.  Ellen.


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Feb 8, 2011)

Have looked to do it ln the USA & Canada but the cost is to much for us at the moment . But I would like to do it in the future .


Dunk


----------



## Firefox (Feb 8, 2011)

Have hired a couple of times from Scenic Getaway in Romford.

They are OK.

All the questions posed depend on the outlet... there are loads of different deals and specs available!

If you want a tip, hire low season - October/November. It can still be reasonable weather and the hire can be half the cost of high season plus other deals are available. They would rather hire it out than having it standing around, so deals can be negotiated. 

Don't hire Summer Holidays or Xmas/New year. You will pay through the nose for it because of demand/supply.


----------



## vera (Feb 10, 2011)

*Hiring Motorhome*

We hired our first Motorhome in New Zealand, It is certainly the way to travel there.
We hired from a company called Alpha Campers, we loved it.
Then 3 years ago we hired from a small company called "Time-Out" Motorhomes local to us
We had 3 weeks and took the van to Norway and travelled the Artic Highway to Norkapp, returning through Sweden and Finland, then Denmark and returning on the ferry from Amsterdam.
We covered 4000 miles
We were then hooked and bought our own van that summer.
I agree with others that it is the best way to try first, then you know if you like motorhoming, its not for everyone.
I would certainly hire again- but probably in New Zealand our Australia - bit too far to ship our van


----------



## Henrym (Feb 13, 2011)

Hired one and would consider it again - when we visited Australia. 
I can't imagine hiring one in the UK; when the present one blew it's third turbo, we had to abandon a Scotland trip - can't imagine being able to pick one up at the last minute, or on the road, and certainly would have personal favorite items missing.  A motorhome is more personal than a car!


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Feb 16, 2011)

My rates are here   2011 Hire Tarrif

2011 Season Weekly Hire Tariff

LOW SEASON = Oct – April         PEAK SEASON = May – Sep



 2 Berth Sundance 530LP
 2 Berth Sundance 580PR
 4 Berth Sundance 590RS
 5 Berth Voyager 635EK
 6 Berth Sundance 630L

Low Season

 £595
 £595
 £695
 £795
 £795

Peak Season

 £695
 £695
 £845
 £945
 £945


Standard Equipment
All models are supplied with Cutlery, Crockery, Cooking utensils, Toilet chemicals, First Aid kit & a  
Spare bulb kit.


European Travel Pack
Includes fully comprehensive insurance, Headlamp converters, RAC 5 Star plus mechanical assistance and 
recovery, European mains adaptor and Two Warning triangles.


Options Available
Bike Rack (Maximum of 4 Bikes)                      £40.00

European Travel Pack                                       £80 One week   £120 Two weeks

£40 per week thereafter.



Booking Details
Booking Deposit                                                £150 per week non-refundable 
Security Deposit                                                £500 fully refundable (see Terms & Conditions)

Security deposit of £500 is payable at time of collection by CREDIT/DEBIT CARD or BANKERS DRAFT*
(Payable to Jaycross Limited) *PART OR ALL OF THIS DEPOSIT MAY BE RETAINED IN THE RESULT OF VEHICLE DAMAGE.


Minimum Hire Periods – ONE WEEK
(During Low Season a minimum of four days at a daily rate is available)


COLLECTION / RETURN OF HIRE VEHICLES IS ON FRIDAY

Collection Time             15:00 – 16:00 please arrange exact time ONE week prior to departure
Return Time                  09:00 – 10.00 please arrange exact time on day of departure


Above rates include
Full inventory, V.A.T, unlimited mileage, AA / RAC cover and comprehensive insurance.


----------



## John H (Feb 17, 2011)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> My rates are here   2011 Hire Tarrif
> 
> 2011 Season Weekly Hire Tariff
> 
> ...


 
I've no wish to criticise your business and I know that you have to recoup your initial outlay and make a profit on top of that but from the point of view of the cash-strapped hirer these rates don't make hiring an attractive proposition. The cheapest you offer is almost £90 per night and then there are diesel and campsite costs on top of that. It is cheaper, even in the expensive UK, to use public transport and stay in basic hostels/hotels - and when we go outside Europe without the van we pay an average of £10 per night bed and breakfast (even in Australia it was only £30 for a double room, ensuite). And if you look at it from another point of view, a month's hire will cost £2,500 and you can buy an old van for that and re-sell it at the end. That is probably why this poll has come down heavily against hiring. Sorry!


----------



## richardgasman (Feb 24, 2011)

*Sometimes its a must, but prefer my own*

We hired a 6 birth for a weekend to try it out for size ,( not from John cross !,)  Reversed into a wall , spent one of the days patching it up---they didnt notice !!

I have also hired a sprinter from Maui in Australia--very expencive
A little VW caddy camper from Britz in new zealand--also very expencive

And last year borrowed a backpackers Mazda van from stepdaughter in Australia, , drove across the outback and broke it... $$$$


----------



## JAwithBoots (Mar 4, 2011)

*JAwithBoots*

We hired one in France [McLouis]- last year. It was expensive - although we did a lot of free camping on Aires - but we felt that we had saved some money by only having to fork out for a car on the ferry over. It was late in the season so lots of things were damaged and unusable ie. oven, extractor, awning & toilet sliding door.On the upside it was a luxury model. We did it as trial to see if we liked it, and if so what facilities would be important to us. We have now invested in a Burstner A530 & love it!


----------



## maureenandtom (Mar 4, 2011)

John Cross – You don't know how pleased I was to read your post which I've only just come across today.

A few years ago I thought of hiring a campervan in the USA.   Horrified by the cost, didn't.   Looked at the cost of taking our van.   £1500 each way – at the time there was a ship every week, or maybe every month – from Liverpool to Houston.   So I thought for three months, not too bad.  However, my insurance company, Norwich Union, or AXA  maybe at that time, wouldn't provide US cover.  I shelved the idea and wasn't too regretful.

This year however, it's going to be done.   It's booked, deposit is paid, flights booked and paid for.  We're going.  End of May.   Picking the van up in New Mexico, dropping it off in Florida.  One month.   I thought it was dear.   The van is designated C25 which means a coach built 25ft long.   Fixed double bed.






Shot at 2011-03-04

So a total of  £538 per week.   Without unlimited mileage, which John offers free, it could have been much less than that.   However, it's 1700 miles from NM to my destination in Florida so I wanted freedom from mileage worries.  Provisioning kit is basically housekeeping stuff, the free personal kits are basically towels, blankets and what it says – personal kits.

So cheaper than John and nowhere near as expensive – comparatively – as I'd thought.  Thanks for that, John.

I've joined Passport America to give us half price RV sites because there won't be much wild camping this trip – maybe the next one.   I've booked already into two sites costing $20 in NM and $15 in Florida.  That's per night including electricity and, in Florida, connection to water and sewer too - though I've no idea how that can work.   Maybe that's so in New Mexico as well, but not sure about that.  The sites on the trip will either be booked nearer the end of May or maybe not booked at all.  But the start and the end are securely booked.   The RV nightly prices seem to convert between £10 to £15.

I wasn't going to tell anybody about it until I got back but I will tell you all about it even the horror stories if there are any.   We'll be using RV sites and they all seem to have free WiFi so I might even tell you on the way.

For calls back to England and Australia I plan to use Skype and for calls in the US I expect to have a go-phone.  For internet access, free WiFi on RV sites.

That's about it I think.   But nothing happens now for nearly three months.   In case anybody was wondering why we're still in England at this time of year – then now you know.  We're waiting until the end of May.

You can google, CampertravelUSA, Passport America, Go-Phone.   But, beware if you do.  You might end up doing it.


----------



## ChrisP (Mar 5, 2011)

*Try before you Buy*

We rented twice to see if we liked it and to see how different layouts worked before buying one.  
Got the right layout (for us) and think it was worthwhile method to help us choose.


----------



## Spencer6 (May 24, 2011)

*Hiring leads to buying*

Hi, we hired a motorhome before we decided to buy one. It was a good test to see how the whole family found the idea of one.


----------



## fofeg101 (May 24, 2011)

What's involved in renting out a motorhome I guess insurance...??


----------



## Ellie and Mike (Jun 9, 2011)

*Rented once*

We rented a motorhome just the once and that was enough to convince me that I wanted one of my own! Let's face it, most motorhomes are not cheap and it is a good idea to try before you buy. Our friends have a large family motorhome and rent it out when not using it, making their outlay that little bit easier to manage.

Ellie :have fun:


----------

